# smokeping graphs stopped updating?

## nellson

Had a working Gentoo Smokeping install along side my Cacti install, and along about mid November 2013, the data goes to NaN... Sure, something changed. And I am starting with Smokeping first to figure out what did.

I see the /etc/init.d/smokeping task running, and the .rrd files in /var/lib/smokeping getting new timestamps every 5 mins. And a non daemon test of fping on the config file yields what appear as solid results.

What other things can I look for, in the way of diagnostics? (This may have all happened after an 'emerge -uDavN world' but I am not clear on next steps to locate the issue.

If I tell any graph to show me Sept-Dec of 2013, I see every graph showing great until mid November.

messages log doesn't show anything so far with apache or smokeping.

Nick

----------

## nellson

Testing again as the smokeping user reveals the fping got updated and wiped out the SUID I had to set initially so it would run as root. Re-applied and now graphs come alive again.

Nick

----------

